# Song Identification Thread



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds a bit like a distorted version of Echolalia by Dead Can Dance...can't be 100% sure...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds very similar yes.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Okay, I got another one for you guys... anyone know the music at about 4:45 in this video? It sounds a lot like Charlie Clouser... help would be appreciated!


----------



## Justyn Schwoegler (May 4, 2021)

repo_man said:


> Okay, I got another one for you guys... anyone know the music at about 4:45 in this video? It sounds a lot like Charlie Clouser... help would be appreciated!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Justyn Schwoegler said:


>


You are amazing! Thank you!


----------



## Lovesthedark (May 13, 2021)

repo_man said:


> Okay, I got another one for you guys... anyone know the music at about 4:45 in this video? It sounds a lot like Charlie Clouser... help would be appreciated!


it makes me think of Marilyn Manson - cake a sodomy.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Can anyone identify this song?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

night-owl said:


> Can anyone identify this song?


it’s called “Leanin’” by DJ Armbuster Lewis. I can’t seem to find it available anywhere outside that video though.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

repo_man said:


> it’s called “Leanin’” by DJ Armbuster Lewis. I can’t seem to find it available anywhere outside that video though.


I am so embarrassed because I didn't notice he added that information! It wasn't originally there, because one or two people in the comments had asked the name of the song. Maybe this is even a repost of the same video. Oops.

Thank you, though!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

night-owl said:


> I am so embarrassed because I didn't notice that he added that information! It wasn't originally there, because one or two people in the comments had asked the name of the song. Maybe this is even a repost of the same video. Oops.
> 
> Thank you, though!


Haha no worries!


----------

